# Help with Avatar..--'



## LittleVo (Oct 3, 2010)

Heyy guys,,
How do you put the picture you want as your avatar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I use ImageShack...
Help please..
Fast reply


----------



## Stephapanda (Oct 3, 2010)

My controls -> edit avatar settings


----------



## LittleVo (Oct 3, 2010)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> My controls -> edit avatar settings


Thats what i did and it says enter URL of your avatar..
then i did the i click update and it comes up with an error


----------



## Stephapanda (Oct 3, 2010)

It might help to state that you got an error in the first place.

What does the error say?


Also isn't this in the wrong section? lol.


----------



## LittleVo (Oct 3, 2010)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> It might help to state that you got an error in the first place.
> 
> What does the error say?
> 
> ...


I dont think so?i dunno..
doesnt it have something to do with art?LOL

anywayss the error says ''No avatar was selected''
and ''Sorry, that is not a valid file extension''


----------



## Stephapanda (Oct 3, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The following file types are allowed: gif,jpg,jpeg,png,txt



I'm going to guess the image you're trying to use isn't one of these?


----------



## LittleVo (Oct 3, 2010)

Yepp
Im trying to use png.


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2010)

Right click on the image > Copy image location


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 3, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Right click on the image > Copy image location/URL



This plus: My controls > Edit avatar settings > Enter a URL to an online avatar image > Paste the URL on it > Click update avatar


----------

